# Bacon & Roast Chiken Vape Lol



## Gizmo (26/3/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SVS1000 (26/3/14)

HAHAHAHAHAH Lets take a mans vape eewrgh.... LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (26/3/14)

wahahahah , thanks for this Gizmo , love the way he just keeps vaping that bacon


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

So when are you getting stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/10/14)

This made my day! 

I've a big bottle of bacon concentrate I'm still building up the courage to try


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> I've a big bottle of bacon concentrate I'm still building up the courage to try



A bought a bottle of Bacon Concentrate and the smell was so pungent I had to store it in the garage... and after a few visits to the garage I had to send it flying down into the gorge... man that concentrate really stinks and I doubt one could vape that ever!


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Lol, some are just more sensitive than others...one of our vaping vendors here has an immediate gag reflex when merely opening a bacon concentrate bottle. Had a good chuckle on this.

It's not so bad, I've had worse tinkering with flavours for specimen carp angling. Pure n-Butyric acid starts off doable but can really build up a mean stink when left indoors unchecked, but the worst was when I dropped and broke a tiny bottle of industrial grade malt concentrate which,in a space of minutes, made it almost unbreathable in my entire house. Despite the obsessively scrubbing the spot every few days, it took a few weeks for the last of the shebeen-smell to go. Other fun bait related activities included "Curing" poultry guts in a sealed bucket in the sun and maggot farming.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/14)

Hehehe... I made the mistake of buying a Carp Kit from someone because it was a great price... never ever used it and gave the whole kit to a plumber that was doing some work at our place because I needed the smell to leave the man cave...


----------



## johan (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

Hahaha this was brilliant!!! I killed myself laughing whenever he gagged.

I did start feeling quite sick with that last one though


----------



## zadiac (3/10/14)

Thanks for the info. Now I know to stay away from the bacon flavors.


----------



## Nightfearz (3/10/14)

I made a batch of bacon and cherry, and absolutely love it. My own "oopsies" vape... Been my adv for 3 days


Sent Via a signal from this ipad through my local ISP, racing down fibre-optic cable at the speed of light to Capetown, bouncing off a satellite in geosynchronous orbit to Lisbon, Portugal, where the data packets will be handed off to submerged transatlantic cables terminating in Halifax, Nova-Scotia, and transferred across the continent via microwave relays back to your ISP to land on your device of choice...


----------



## Bumblebabe (4/10/14)

Oh my soul 
That is just scary!!!
The only thing that does not make me gag is minty flavors 
@BumbleBee don't even think about it


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

Bacon flavour?       Its like vaping meat which is kinda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A bought a bottle of Bacon Concentrate and the smell was so pungent I had to store it in the garage... and after a few visits to the garage I had to send it flying down into the gorge... man that concentrate really stinks and I doubt one could vape that ever!


I can only imagine. I can't think of how that type of flavour would be pleasant. Fruit flavours are still ok, not sure once we get to certain foods though...


----------



## VaperWinx (4/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Lol, some are just more sensitive than others...one of our vaping vendors here has an immediate gag reflex when merely opening a bacon concentrate bottle. Had a good chuckle on this.
> 
> It's not so bad, I've had worse tinkering with flavours for specimen carp angling. Pure n-Butyric acid starts off doable but can really build up a mean stink when left indoors unchecked, but the worst was when I dropped and broke a tiny bottle of industrial grade malt concentrate which,in a space of minutes, made it almost unbreathable in my entire house. Despite the obsessively scrubbing the spot every few days, it took a few weeks for the last of the shebeen-smell to go. Other fun bait related activities included "Curing" poultry guts in a sealed bucket in the sun and maggot farming.


I must admit I have come across one or two liquids that's have given me the gag reflex. I've learned that sometimes smelling good does not necessarily mean taste good.


----------

